# Lawn is Not re-growing after winter



## Pew_Pew (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey guy my lawn is having a tuff time removing from winter here in Houston,Texas. I have st. augustine grass and before the weather everything seem amazing but atm it doesn't seem want to fill in. I suspect I had a fungus problem and use a fungus on the grass but not sure if it made it worse or not. I have gotten a soil test and have posted my results. Any tips you guys would be able to provide would be really helpful. I have cut shorter and apply my fert already now is a waiting game.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I am in Dallas and my StAug is slow to rebound from winter. It is starting to green up but some parts are slower growth. Most of my neighbors are seeing the same. It will probably resolve itself in a few more warm weeks.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Be patient...it's only April 7th...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That Sago Palm tells us what we need to know about the winter this year


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Be patient...it's only April 7th...


st aug is growing like wild fire already for the past 2 weeks. So I am definitely surprised his is so stunted.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

You could be dealing with winter kill. Some St Augustine cultivars are more cold tolerant than others.


----------



## Pew_Pew (Apr 6, 2021)

NeVs said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Be patient...it's only April 7th...
> ...


All my neighbors and area already is grown and light green while I'm like the only one with dead spots


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

How often and how much water are you getting down? What fertilizer and at what rate? What fungicide did you use?

Look at possibly getting a soiltest from Waypoint. They are a little more professional than these other mail in soil tests that have become popular.


----------



## MonroviaLawnCzar (Jun 1, 2019)

Gonna hop on board of this thread as I have the same issue. 
I'm having the same issue. I have celebration Bermuda and growth is very splotchy. I've been spoon feeding nitrogen and trying to cut every day to get it to spread but does anyone see a potential other issue like a fungus or recommend anything else I can do?


----------



## MonroviaLawnCzar (Jun 1, 2019)

I attributed it to the big winter storm. I'm in Shreveport la which is essentially the same climate as dallas (where the original poster is located). Would abnormally cold weather delay green up in spots like this?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I have Celebration and that's what mine looks like right now. I just figured it's because we're still in the mid 70's and night time temps have been around 50 degrees. I think it will green up in a few weeks. At least that's what I'm hoping. This is my first year with Celebration. I had 419 in the past and it was the same thing. Gets green around the concrete where it's warmer earlier and then eventually all turns green.


----------



## Pew_Pew (Apr 6, 2021)

mjh648 said:


> How often and how much water are you getting down? What fertilizer and at what rate? What fungicide did you use?
> 
> Look at possibly getting a soiltest from Waypoint. They are a little more professional than these other mail in soil tests that have become popular.


I water it every morning. I been using milo for the longest and have good results. I use disease x and use all recommend amount for my spreader. On the milo application, I throw it down little more but not to much. Yes I was recommend my soil maybe after I correct my soil I will do a Waypoint test.


----------



## MonroviaLawnCzar (Jun 1, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I have Celebration and that's what mine looks like right now. I just figured it's because we're still in the mid 70's and night time temps have been around 50 degrees. I think it will green up in a few weeks. At least that's what I'm hoping. This is my first year with Celebration. I had 419 in the past and it was the same thing. Gets green around the concrete where it's warmer earlier and then eventually all turns green.


Thanks for the reassurance. Bring on the warm weather!


----------



## Pew_Pew (Apr 6, 2021)

mjh648 said:


> How often and how much water are you getting down? What fertilizer and at what rate? What fungicide did you use?
> 
> Look at possibly getting a soiltest from Waypoint. They are a little more professional than these other mail in soil tests that have become popular.


I water it every morning. I been using milo for the longest and have good results. I use disease x and use all recommend amount for my spreader. On the milo application, I throw it down little more but not to much. Yes I was recommend my soil maybe after I correct my soil I will do a Waypoint test.


----------



## Pew_Pew (Apr 6, 2021)

MonroviaLawnCzar said:


> I attributed it to the big winter storm. I'm in Shreveport la which is essentially the same climate as dallas (where the original poster is located). Would abnormally cold weather delay green up in spots like this?


I'm not 100% but I believe so since I never had this problem and this was the first winter storm in Houston in ages.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Pew_Pew said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> > How often and how much water are you getting down? What fertilizer and at what rate? What fungicide did you use?
> ...


I would stop watering every day. You want your roots to dig deeper in the the soil to find moisture. I'd probably try to water 2X/week at 1" total so 0.5" each time and in the summer months maybe bump that up to 0.75" 2x/week for 1.5" total if you need to. You can tell when your grass needs water. Keeping your grass roots moist without having a chance to dry up is asking for fungus.

When did you apply milo and disease ex? Milo is organic and if you really want to get your grass growing maybe throw some Nitrophos Superturf at it.


----------



## Pew_Pew (Apr 6, 2021)

mjh648 said:


> Pew_Pew said:
> 
> 
> > mjh648 said:
> ...


Okay I will stop watering everyday. I did around Mid March. With my soil test like that will the Nitrophos Superturf help the soil also


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm not that good with deciphering soil tests. Waypoint is good bc they give you good recommendations.

Your PH seems high. Probably want to get that to around 6.5. Some funguses thrive in high PH soils so that could be a factor. Potassium helps with reducing stress on grass from drought and cold weather. Maybe it being low in that is the reason it got dinged up so badly.


----------



## Triplesticks (Jul 26, 2020)

Pew_Pew said:


> Hey guy my lawn is having a tuff time removing from winter here in Houston,Texas. I have st. augustine grass and before the weather everything seem amazing but atm it doesn't seem want to fill in. I suspect I had a fungus problem and use a fungus on the grass but not sure if it made it worse or not. I have gotten a soil test and have posted my results. Any tips you guys would be able to provide would be really helpful. I have cut shorter and apply my fert already now is a waiting game.


 What's up with shrubs next your home? Looks like they are affected too


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Be patient...it's only April 7th...


This.... I'm in Central Louisiana and it's a slow go to this season. It'll take time this year. Hold up upon further reading Keep a fungicide and insecticide down the whole season, Water once a week one inch deep, and I would fertilizer every eight weeks light.

I have a similar problem not near as bad as yours though. Im just taking it easy this year and going SLOW


----------



## turfman73 (May 1, 2018)

MonroviaLawnCzar said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I have Celebration and that's what mine looks like right now. I just figured it's because we're still in the mid 70's and night time temps have been around 50 degrees. I think it will green up in a few weeks. At least that's what I'm hoping. This is my first year with Celebration. I had 419 in the past and it was the same thing. Gets green around the concrete where it's warmer earlier and then eventually all turns green.
> ...


Yep - Celebration Bermuda here too and its looking a little rough. Eagerly awaiting the special number of 150. Once daily high plus daily low = 150 consistently all will be good


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

My yard is only half as green as same time last year. Weed pressure is higher than normal given slow start. Going to nuke with high celsius and certainty soon. Hate how it's looking but trying to be patient.


----------



## Pew_Pew (Apr 6, 2021)

Triplesticks said:


> Pew_Pew said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guy my lawn is having a tuff time removing from winter here in Houston,Texas. I have st. augustine grass and before the weather everything seem amazing but atm it doesn't seem want to fill in. I suspect I had a fungus problem and use a fungus on the grass but not sure if it made it worse or not. I have gotten a soil test and have posted my results. Any tips you guys would be able to provide would be really helpful. I have cut shorter and apply my fert already now is a waiting game.
> ...


The Shrubs are growing back atm slowly


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Mine looks the same. I'll start worrying when its mid to late may and still looks the same. 
Patience is key. We're all itching for that luscious green.


----------



## Pew_Pew (Apr 6, 2021)

lvlikeyv said:


> Mine looks the same. I'll start worrying when its mid to late may and still looks the same.
> Patience is key. We're all itching for that luscious green.


Yeah I'm going to give it a mow this afternoon and hit it with disease ex and fungus spray and maybe a weed kill spot spray. My fert i order from yard master will be coming next week so when i get that I will hit it then with that


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

If you are worried about fungus I would be wary of putting down nitrogen.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

My St. Aug is also slow to kick in. I've dropped the Fall pre-emergent and have only a few winter weed's I've been spot treating. My neighbor's yards are all turning green and mine has spots of yellow. The invasive bermuda is coming in strong and lush green. I'm not certain yet what is going on with the StAug. I'll give it up to three more weeks before I start to panic.

I'm starting to wonder if my pre emergents are stunting the St Aug green-up.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@UltimateLawn what has your fertilizer schedule looked like so far this year? Have you done a soil test recently? Maybe they have healthier soil or are putting down more nitrogen?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@mjh648 , soil test below as of end of year...this was two months before the Tx snowpocalyse - temps down to 0° F.

Milo - Early March once things started to recover from the cold blast. - 0.08 lbs per 1.000 ft²
Coron Liquid Fert/Nitrogen - 0.05 lbs Nitro per 1,000² - 2 Weeks Later
Chelated Iron - 0.03 per 1,000² - once I saw the yellowing - at the same time as the Coron

So far nothing else. I wanted to see the grass green up a little and put some growth. One side of my yard has good growth, the other is slower. Both have the yellowing.

I am starting to think that I am not laying down enough Nitrogen. I have some Lesco granular 24-0-11 that might spruce it up(?).


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Quite possibly your neighbors have already dumped 1-2#N/K whereas you have done 0.13#N. Also from what I have read the organic fertilizer route doesn't green up your lawn or push as much quick growth as a synthetic type.

Heard from a couple respected users on here that SA really doesn't need fertilizer if you have healthy lush grass but I certainly do not have that luxury at the moment.

Also I'm sure you have read this in the soil testing section but you may fare better using a Waypoint soil test vs MySoil.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

+1 on the winter storm. I'm in Houston and the storm played games with my yard coming our of dormancy. Spotty and sluggish at first. Then it suddenly took off like a rocket in the last week or so. I bet you're a week or two from more significant green up.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@jbow03 what has your fertilizer schedule looked like so far? Just trying to compare.


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

mjh648 said:


> @jbow03 what has your fertilizer schedule looked like so far? Just trying to compare.


About 3 weeks ago I started .25 LB/K Urea with 0.5 cups/k iron sprayed on a weekly basis. Great results so far and growth is starting to push.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

So you have put down 0.345#N/K so far this year with (3) 0.115#N/K apps?


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

No, sorry for the confusion.

I've put down (0.25 #N/k) x (3 ea) = 0.75#N/k so far this year.

I can't recall how many lbs from the bag that is off the top of my head. I like to do the math once with a scale when I buy a product and right it with a sharpie on the packaging! Lazy, I know! I just know 8 cups gets me 1.5(ish) #N for my 6k SF.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Urea is 46% N so just divide 0.25 by 0.46 to get approx. 0.55# Urea for 0.25#N


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> My St. Aug is also slow to kick in. I've dropped the Fall pre-emergent and have only a few winter weed's I've been spot treating. My neighbor's yards are all turning green and mine has spots of yellow. The invasive bermuda is coming in strong and lush green. I'm not certain yet what is going on with the StAug. I'll give it up to three more weeks before I start to panic.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if my pre emergents are stunting the St Aug green-up.


I have wondered the same thing. I wonder about repeated doses of root-pruning Pre-M on stolon-only grasses wihtout cycling in another MOA causing delayed spring green up. I would not expect it to affect bermuda or zoysia, but I could see it affecting centipede and SA


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Darth_V8r, good points! I'm in a wait and see mode for now. In the meanwhile, I'll probably drop some synthetic fert. I was hoping with the warmer weather I would see some growth prior to hard Nito drops.


----------

